# 3.5s Not Cycling



## hhitmen (Nov 5, 2007)

Bought an Extrema 2 and simply love the gun, but a few weeks back I had problems with it cycling 3.5s.

I baby this thing after each hunt, I clean the barrel with Gunslick Foaming Bore Cleaner, spray the action out with Gunslick Ultra Lube and then wipe the gun down with Gun Dri.

So this sounds stupid, but is it not cycling because of too much lube? I dont think thats the problem, there is very little to no residue in the gun, the stainless parts are still shiny, but inside is certainly not greasy. It cycles 3's just fine in the same weather, which was only 30 degrees....

So what can I do to make my gun work properly or am I stuck with a single shot after it gets below thirty?

Is there a better lube or should I be using zero lube?

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe it is the type of shells you are using. I have not had any problems with my Extrema cycling shells.

But I had a buddy who had a remington 1187 and it did not cycle a certain brand of ammo that well. I think the crimped end of the exhausted shell was getting caught up when it was trying to eject. He switched ammo and has not had the problem.

Just something to check out.


----------



## hhitmen (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, I am shooting federals, I work there so it kinda makes sense too. haha.

I am shooting Ultra Shok Heavy Weights, Ultra Shok Hi Density and the Black Cloud.

Basically what its doing is it will eject the shell, but stops about 1/2 inch short of a full cycle, does that make sense?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The shell is ejecting but not running the next shell into the chamber?

Sorry I have been shooting 3" all year so I can't comment on the 3 1/2's.

But maybe I will go and buy a box of shells to see if I have the problem.

Have u called beretta?

Chuck


----------



## hhitmen (Nov 5, 2007)

I did and they said that since the gun is still new it needs to be broken in still. I asked them how many rounds and they said that it can be anywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand.

I shot trap all summer, 100 birds a week, sometimes more, plus early season goose, and every morning but four from opener till now. So I dont understand how much more broken in it can get.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry but I don't know what to tell you. The gun should be well broken in.

I wish you luck.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

hhitmen said:


> I did and they said that since the gun is still new it needs to be broken in still. I asked them how many rounds and they said that it can be anywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand.
> 
> I shot trap all summer, 100 birds a week, sometimes more, plus early season goose, and every morning but four from opener till now. So I dont understand how much more broken in it can get.


Beretta told you this? Hmmm.
I don't know but when Remington came out with the SP-10, I got a 30" and all my friends got 26" barrel length's. 
Mine cycled perfectly and still does to this day. The 26" barreled guns, to the gun, had ejection and cycling problems. Don't know why, but they did. We found that on my dad's gun that if he shot SuperX or Federal through it, it was fine. Remingtons, when they were empty, were a shade longer then the others and wouldn't kick out cleanly. Maybe it's something like that.

As for what Beretta told you, that sounds fishy, IMO.

Good luck with that gun,
Dan


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

It's odd that a gun of that caliber should have to be broken in. It's not a diesel motor. I'd expect it to perform every time I pulled the trigger.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Are you getting lube into the recoil spring that goes into the stock area? May be gummed up in there. Take the stock off and give it a good cleaning. How many rounds have been through the gun?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I know with the Benellis being inertia-driven if one doesn't hold the shotgun tightly enough to their shoulder the gun will sometimes not cycle. I don't know if this is an issue with gas operated shotguns.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a weak recoil spring in the stock or lube gummed up in the recoil spring to me.


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

If it was a recoil spring, wouldn't the 3 inch shells have even a more difficult time cycling? I would think the 3.5" shells would have more recoil and work even when the 3" don't if the recoil spring was gummed up. Maybe I'm not understanding that concept fully though.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sound right


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

To add to my previous post, I had a browning gold that did the same exact thing. It was a combination of excess lube that had migrated into the stock/spring area and a weak spring. Which was a fault of many browning golds. I had it sent in as at the time I did not know how to take it apart to get at it. They cleaned it, put in a new spring for free and sent it back. About a year later it started again, I took the gun apart and there was a lot of grime in with the spring. I never thought I over lubed the gun, but evidently I was wrong. I cleaned it and everything was well.

It did exactly the same thing you were describing and would bring the second shell up and into the chamber about up to the brass.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

The first year I had mine I had the same problem. It ejected them fine but it wouldn't chamber the next one all the way. But my problem was from the lack of cleaning. Once i pulled the corn stalks out of it and sprayed a little lube on it would work again. A few weeks later it did it again so I broke it down and cleaned it. problem fixed. That next summer I put about 700 rounds of gameload through it with out cleaning it once. I did spray some rem oil in it every once in awhile though.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Are you sure you have all of the plastic wad residue removed form the chamber? The longer 3.5" case is affected more by any residue. Also as already mentioned excess lube and the action spring don't work well together.


----------

